# Man's best friend: Favorite paint brush?



## Kabe (Jul 8, 2012)

I have several Purdy's and they are excellent brushes for precision painting. I've had Woosters and you can't go wrong with them either.

However, I bought 3 (4", 3", and 2.5" angled) Linzer 100% polyester latex paint brushes in 2001 (I remember because it was the first house I flipped) and I still have those brushes with original sleeves and I use them all the time. They are by far my favorite brushes. The Purdy's and more precise but the Linzers hold a ton of paint and allow for nice long paint intervals with excellent coverage. It took a lot of painting with them to master accuracy but once attained - you can be precise enough (for most applications) and gain the advantage of having phenomenal coverage, which I have found is more difficult with a more precise brush like a Purdy.

I love those 3 Linzer brushes. Just searching online before posting this - I haven't been able to find similar. They came in a pink sleeve and I believe were retailed at Home Depot in early 2000's.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow ten years old ,..... like this post, my brushes last about a month and then they become work horses, until they are broken, then I soak em in Xylol, and if they survive the operation they get a few more glorious missions and finally a touch up or shellac touch up brush, Somewhere in there is a tenure for trim cutting. You know I really liked my old sears mitre saw worked for years then I realized it was a hundred and fifty pounds, and chiro costs too.


----------



## asbestos (Mar 22, 2006)

ron schenker said:


> Walmart brand...5 assorted for $9.99
> 
> 
> Jus kiddin:jester:


9.99 ! !
Wow. too rich for my budget. You must be high end!
I just have to get those chip brushes on ebay for like $5 a dozen. Even then I clean them and reuse. :thumbup:
I like Coronas but I have a purdy I use for cutting in.


----------



## Kabe (Jul 8, 2012)

I am extremely diligent about cleaning my brushes. However, they've lasted 10 years because I'm not a painter. I paint maybe 5-20 times per year, usually on the lower end of that. The vast majority of that is interior painting. I am in process of painting a full house (our beach house). It's the first full house painting I've done in probably a decade. I've done windows, additions, soffits/fascia etc. But generally speaking - I'm not a painter. So - lasting 10 years in that scenario coupled with being extremely attentive to cleaning.


----------



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

I have been using Besst Liebco brushes for as long as I can remember. I used the Orel bristle for both latex and oil. They had changed the bristle type for latex paints awhile ago to Orel with nylon tips, which I used for many years. I loved the oval sash (1 1/4" and 1 1/2") and their 2" flat brushes. The tapered handles were nice and long with a little knob( i believe they were referred to as Philadelphia style handles) towards the bottom. Now since SW owns Besst Liebco those brushes are no longer being made. After 30 years of using them I'm trying find a brush that I like as well as those.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

That sash brush listed here? http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s_hi?k=Bestt+liebco+oval+sash+brush


----------



## SeasideCA (Jan 6, 2010)

*Purdy*

My vote is Purdy.


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

Purdy sucks donkey dick compared to wooster.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

A six year old thread got bumped? Try Corona and Wooster.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Always use 3" corona, white china for oil, the mixed one for latex (can't remember what its called).


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

I was given a Blue bristled Purdy by the SW rep... Cause I have a 'Wooster Problem'

I use strictly Wooster Alpha's

Anyways... I called my rep and told him his top of the line brush, sucks ass. And told him to come to the job and see why.

1 2.5" Wooster Alpha - BRAND NEW
1 2.5" Purdy 'Spuer Blue Bristle - BRAND NEW
1 Gallon of SW Duration - FRESH CAN

First was the application test. about the same amount of paint on both brushes, the Prudy left lines in the surface, globbed the paint on and was a royal PITA for any sort of detail work.

Wooster, same brush same test. Perfect. Smoot finish, and it allowed for a longer spread of the paint.

Now, my SW rep CLAIMED the Blue Bristled Super Purdy, cleans up SUPER EASY!

Ok.. Using a garden hose... we timed it. 1:07 to clean the slightly used, brand new Wooster to absolutely PERFECT brand new look.

Purdy took almost 10 minutes, and even with the help of a wire brush, STILL we could not get it clean. Paint was still stuck to the bristles! And we washed the purdy first, and let the wooster hang out sitting attop a paint can, drying...

The SW Rep, was absolutely speachless. I gave him BOTH brushes and said 'show this to your boss'

He did say he would return my wooster, however I declined to keep the purdy. Its a brush I wont use and I find it very soft, not firm at all, and its supposed to be the 'firm' model. If this purdy was 'firm' the non firm country part must be a total disaster!

Even my Wooster Alpha's which are now dusters, do a MUCH nicer job. And the clean up better.

Tomorrow, my SW rep is bringing the Purdy rep over to my job so I can embarrass the Purdy rep too.


We also did a quick Roller cover test as well. SW top of the line cover, Vs the Hanscock Signature Lamb Skins from HD.

Again the SW covver didnt hold nearly enuogh paint, had an ugly stiple, and took amost 15 minutes to clean!

The HD roller Cover, 4:39 second to be able to drink the water coming off the roller cover.

For the $3 difference in price, Ill go with the HD brand.


----------



## CJPainting (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm a Wooster guy myself. I'm in love with the Alpha series for int/ext. If I need to cheap it out, i'll use a PPG Pro Supreme when on sale or PPG Promaster (both are made by Wooster). 

Wooster just released the FTP Chinex in my neck of the woods, which I haven't tried yet for enamels. I would like to try it out with some Break-Through sometime. Anybody use one these yet?

I've used Corona chinex for both oils and latex in the past and its not a bad brush. I haven't touched a Purdy in awhile...


----------



## Terrorron (Nov 7, 2008)

The best paint brushes (for latex on walls) I've ever owned were _original_ Purdy 2 1/2" ovals from way back in the day (early '90's)...back when they were each hand made (and cost around $30 a crack). Once you got one "trained" to your hand pressure/technique you could make the most experienced brushman look like an amateur. 

And then they stopped making them...:sad:

My last one died about 5 years ago and it was a _horrible _thing to accept.

Does anyone else make something comparable in 2012?

Price is no object.

I will never buy "Purdys" again. I have been using Wooster 2 1/2" angle sashes since the death of my last original Purdy, but they just don't hold paint and flow out like "old faithful" did.


----------

